# Car prices.?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We seem to be following the American example of pricing new cars as so much a month or so much down.
Trying to actually find out the total cost of any car now is hard work and I quickly give up.
I get a weekly resume from Auto Express and have never been able to find or work out how much any model actually is.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very annoying Ray. I was looking at new car prices a while back and had the same problem. 

I don't give a toss how much a month it is on tick. I want to know how much the car costs.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe that is because if you knew the cash price of the car, you could calculate the total rip-off price of their 'Easy Plan' purchase.

Also the selesperson probably gets commission on the hire-purchase deal as well as the sale, so he does not want a cash sale.

Yet another reason to not buy a vehicle New.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, agreed Alan and Geoff.
But again it's following the American live now and pay later model. And most Americans are one pay day away from bankruptcy.

I have an interest in three of four models and the price for me is all important. But if I don't know what I'm getting into I will leave it.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Remember when you could go to the Car Plant to pick up your new car straight off the Assembly Line? :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly no Jim.
I was never able to buy a new car till 20 years ago and it must have been before then in UK.
I have a friend in California who has picked up his new BMW twice in Germany and enjoyed a few weeks touring Europe before shipping it across to the states.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Most car company websites will have a price list somewhere.

A fair few also allow you to “configure” the car you want (adding extras such as different upholstery) and calculate the final cost. Mazda certainly do that.

As for the “so much per month” malarkey that’s to try and suck you into a lease-hire agreement of some sort. You never actually own the vehicle. It works for some but I am not interested. One of the main things to watch is that these agreements tend to have fairly low total mileage limits, exceed them and they charge an additional fee of 10-15 pence per mile and THAT can add up VERY quickly.

Ex demonstrators are usually a good buy, even better are “pre-registered” cars. The dealer gets a bonus if he sells more than his target. If he is only a few vehicles off that number at the end of the sales period he can register them to himself (garage) As far as the manufacturer is concerned they count as sales, dealer gets his bonus and then sells off the pre-registered ones at a discount. My mate bought a Citroen DS4 right at the end of February (just before the registration number change) it was one a dealer registered back in September. It had 105 miles on the clock and it was 8 GRAND under new list price!!

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Sadly no Jim.
> I was never able to buy a new car till 20 years ago and it must have been before then in UK.
> I have a friend in California who has picked up his new BMW twice in Germany and enjoyed a few weeks touring Europe before shipping it across to the states.
> 
> Ray.


I never had any money way back then either Ray. But I know it was one way to get your new car. Of course there was not the volume of Sales back then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ours was new 9 years ago 

Since then done about 22 th miles 

We only use it locally , but it’s great to pick up logs 

So what’s the point of changing it ?

Will it make him feel younger, richer , different ? 

Will those who know this guy be impressed ?

And if they were would he care ?

It’s a car, it gets us from A to B 

Who really needs to describes themselves in terms of their car ?

Sandra


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
The dealer's often have the cash price in small print after the personal leasing plan costs.

When I bought my Hyundai i10 new about six years ago I started the plan instalments for a couple of months so the salesman got his commission or whatever then paid up the full cash price which from memory was virtually the same total amount. Some of these discount deals only apply if you buy their finance package.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dealers and main agents here in France will only go to 10% off the RRP after a great deal of haggling and that's it. I ended up finding whats called a 'Mandateur' to get 22% which made the purchase possible. But it seems they have been banned or squeezed out of business now as I can't find em now.

Ray.


----------

